# queen or king size bed?



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

What bed size do you prefer? Some have complained that king-size beds take from the intimacy between partners.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I prefer the queen-sized bed. I'm 6' 1" and it seems perfect for me and the Mrs.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

custom length, roughly queen width.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw no problem with the queen until we bought the king. Intimacy has no dog in this fight, I like to sleep.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

LotharoftheHillPeople said:


> I saw no problem with the queen until we bought the king. Intimacy has no dog in this fight, I like to sleep.


Amen!

I have a queen, but my ex had a king. Talk about gettin' some serious zzzs, boy, there was nothing like it. But I agree, when it comes to intimacy, a king is like sleeping in different rooms.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As has been said in the past (perhaps in a different context), it's not the size that matters...rather, it is how you use it! A queen is fine in terms of size but, the mattress structure plays a more critical role in determining the quality of one's sleep. Not to hijack a thread but, which "sleep systems" are favored by the membership? Presently the wife and I cuddle up with a "Select Aire" mattress but, are giving serious consideration to taking the "Tempur-Pedic" plunge...Any experience out there with the "Tempur-Pedics, or other systems?


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

We have a queen size, but that is not big enough. My partner is a bed hog. If we had a bed the size of a small European country he would dig up Lewis & Clark to lead an expedition to invade my side.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

king-size


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm single and use a twin.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> As has been said in the past (perhaps in a different context), it's not the size that matters...rather, it is how you use it! A queen is fine in terms of size but, the mattress structure plays a more critical role in determining the quality of one's sleep. Not to hijack a thread but, which "sleep systems" are favored by the membership? Presently the wife and I cuddle up with a "Select Aire" mattress but, are giving serious consideration to taking the "Tempur-Pedic" plunge...Any experience out there with the "Tempur-Pedics, or other systems?


I created my own sleep system. Did some research and bought separate high resiliency foam base (at desity I liked) and then a mattres toper made of visco elastic foam. For less than half the price of brand names, I have a mattres that I really enjoy.

BTW, it's California King.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> As has been said in the past (perhaps in a different context), it's not the size that matters...rather, it is how you use it! A queen is fine in terms of size but, the mattress structure plays a more critical role in determining the quality of one's sleep. Not to hijack a thread but, which "sleep systems" are favored by the membership? Presently the wife and I cuddle up with a "Select Aire" mattress but, are giving serious consideration to taking the "Tempur-Pedic" plunge...Any experience out there with the "Tempur-Pedics, or other systems?





hreljan said:


> I created my own sleep system. Did some research and bought separate high resiliency foam base (at desity I liked) and then a mattres toper made of visco elastic foam. For less than half the price of brand names, I have a mattres that I really enjoy.
> 
> BTW, it's California King.


Thanks for the response. I like that sense of initive and, if you don't mind, I may try to replicate your process, in our quest for the prefect nights rest.
Eagle


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Queen size. There is a limit to how many times I want to roll over to find my wife.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

King size, "Sleep Number" bed. I'm 6' 235 lbs with aches and pains of someone that has not always been wise with his body, my wife is 5'7" and 125#. We need different firmness in our sleeping platform.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

Currently we have a queen, but more and more find our selves thinking about moving up in size. My only concern is that no matter how large an area available to us, as soon as I get up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night, she will still find her way over to my side. It seems like the only think that going up insize will do, is increase the size of the unused portion of bed on the other side of her. It would, at least, allow the cats a place to sleep without having to worry about being accidently launched off the end of the bed.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

King size. She Who Must Be Obeyed is now a light sleeper and I toss and turn, hence............


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

King. When I was dating my wife she had a double bed. She gravitates to the middle and is a blanket hogger. I usually found myself wedged against the wall with no blanket and a cat on my leg. When we began living together in a Manhattan apartment, we bought a queen because a king would not fit in either bedroom. When we moved to the suburbs, we quickly bought a king. There is no turning back. If we vacation and the room has a queen, neither of us sleeps very well.


----------

